# teteron dome tweeter vs silk dome



## hirino (Aug 2, 2011)

hey guys,
trying to figure out what the main difference is between silk dome and teteron dome tweeters . i tried to google but nothing. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Is teteron synthetic silk? If so, a benefit would be more consistent production..


----------



## hirino (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is teteron synthetic silk? If so, a benefit would be more consistent production..


not sure what is tbh .


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

It would be hard to say, the best you can really say is it would depend on the actual construction of the tweeter. It's the same argument between when people compare metal and soft domes. People like to generalize that the metals will sound "bright" and the soft domes "smooth" when there are definitely lots of people who've heard very harsh and bright soft domes and very smooth metal domes.

The synthetic polyester teteron isn't anything special, it's basically a high strength polyester, similar to synthetic parachute fabric so I assume that's why they select it. But along with material of a soft dome they'll still have doping and that's where quality control is important, to achieve just the right parameters doping can be difficult, hence why it could easily be said a "teteron" tweeter that's very well built would still be better than a natural silk dome slapped together by a cheap Chinese buildhouse and imported by some fly by night company.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

you'd think silk is silk, but no...

and teteron fabric, can come in different thickness, tightness of weave, etc.


the difference between the two is probably dependent on the UV stability of each substrate.

the doping characteristics of a natural fiber like silk, probably means it grips better to more sticky ****, so it may be easier to dope than teteron fibers, which are synthetics with basically a plug-in value on sticky factor.


think of it like perfume.

you have natural perfumes, made up of many, many different scent molecules, and then you have the synthetics where there is a single molecule, repeated.


the way the perfume is set up, your nose can tell various things, but which one is going to play to your likes, the synthetic "Cool Water" or the real, "Green Irish Tweed"

I want to assume silk is superior but then, I wouldn't use a manila rope to tie off my sailboat.

I'd want some Spectra or Dyneema, or at the very least a good nylon.

so I hope that confuses you, because the truth is the use of either material has shown to be suitable for soft dome tweeters.

One thing, maybe.

With the ability to select consistent fiber thickness, you could proportion a teteron dome for the catenary profile with more selectivity, you could engineer the weave.

some people would say that would be less optimal over the variable thickness of silk fibers, because of the random distribution.


sort of like a paper vs. carbon fiber debate, you have to accept that in selecting either material, sound quality may not make it to the top of the engineer's "most important" list of qualities.


I would think to prefer teteron if it rejects UV, and if it degraded in UV I'd go for silk...


haha....


----------

